# To Do A Match yet or wait?



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey all..I need your input. In about 2 weeks there is a match kind of close to me (about 2 hours) that I'm thinking of taking Lilly. I know they are suppose to be fun and they have the 3-6 month puppy class, but should I go with only 2 handling classes being done by that point? She went to an actual dog show 2 weeks ago (obviously not shown) and she seemed to handle it well being there. I just don't know if I want to attempt something in a ring yet...or if it would be a good thing to do..I'm on the fence! If anyone has input or have done it before I would be grateful! 

Thanks!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It's called a fun match- make it fun, bring some treats, have a good time. Don't stress about handling her perfectly. It is more for her benefit than yours to just learn that the ring and that special leash means FUN!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Hey all..I need your input. In about 2 weeks there is a match kind of close to me (about 2 hours) that I'm thinking of taking Lilly. I know they are suppose to be fun and they have the 3-6 month puppy class, but should I go with only 2 handling classes being done by that point? She went to an actual dog show 2 weeks ago (obviously not shown) and she seemed to handle it well being there. I just don't know if I want to attempt something in a ring yet...or if it would be a good thing to do..I'm on the fence! If anyone has input or have done it before I would be grateful!
> 
> Thanks!


 
Matches are very informal! It is a lot of fun! I went to a match with no practice....just me practicing by myself and video taping myself! Ha! The only thing, I would worry about is...how old is Lilly now and has she had all of her shots yet? With so many dogs around...I would worry. But, if all good...Go for it!! Always good to start early


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Matches are very informal! It is a lot of fun! I went to a match with no practice....just me practicing by myself and video tapping myself! Ha! The only thing, I would worry about is...how old is Lilly now and has she had all of her shots yet? With so many dogs around...I would worry. But, if all good...Go for it!! Always good to start early


She will be almost 4 months old by then..and does have all her shots. I'm just nervous of going myself..never done one before! I felt pretty good in class the other day, which surprised me.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't be nervous! I say that...but you should see me at a show!! I need prozac! haha! Do you have a mentor from the kennel club that maybe he/she will allow you to come over for some extra practice? This is what I did just to make sure I did not look like a total idiot!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go! Have fun! Matches are much more aloof and people are generally friendlier. Let them know you are new and they'll help you out.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

go! have fun!
Its good practice!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Matches are great for socializing both the pup and any nerves in the human!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind words..sounds like it is something that will be fun and Lilly loves to have fun .

Now just to figure what will go on with my children..don't think my husband will be able to go, never know if he's working. Hoping Grammy is available :crossfing


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a little late but I agree with everyone else - go! Matches are much less intimidating than being in the ring in a show and in my experience, everyone is very supportive and happy to help new people. Plus expectations are really low for a 4 month puppy and no one expects them to behave perfectly. But it'll be great ring experience for her (which is really important) and good practice for you!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Go Have Fun!! Nothing to be nervous about!!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Go!!! Have fun with your baby! It isn't about winning at this stage of the game, it is about the baby being exposed to different sights and sounds and having a good time. Puppy matches are great for puppies to meet and greet!!

Have a great time!!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Excited about tomorrow. My breeder will be going with her 2 pups she kept..can't wait to have them all meet again and see how big they are getting. Pictures to come soon!
Also, what do I/should I wear? I don't have a great collection of clothes..need to go shopping..but what would be appropriate? Thanks!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

yay!! go have fun!! i took Oakley to a fun match he was only 11 weeks at the time but it was my breeders friend and everyone there basically had on a pair of khakis and a shirt..dressy casual


----------

